# Routed Track Questions



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Looks like I will be getting a routed track in the near future. I now have access and free use of a MultiCam CNC Router. http://www.multicam.com/eng/Products/3000series.html

Now some questions,


What material should I use for the track?
What is the best material I should use for the rail?
Does anybody have the spec’s for slot and rail depth and spacing?

Thanks,

Omega (Dave) :woohoo:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool ! :thumbsup: Have fun!!

I know MDF is popular for track making. Other than that, I'm of no use in this thread. :lol:


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I'd investigate the single surface countertop materials, Corian is one brand name I seem to recall. I think some also did one in sheet of Lexan. I've got access to a CAD department and a CNC routing machine. I wouldn't have to touch either one to get the material routed as long as I paid for the material. But, then I start thinking about how it would get railed and forget about it again for a good long while.

Is MDF the substrate for a formica counter top (particle board?)? That stuff is junk when any moisture gets to it.


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

Most routed HO-scale tracks are made out of SintraTM plastic. Sintra is the trade name for expanded closed-cell polyvinyl chloride (PVC) sheets.
Easy to cut, durable, waterproof, and resists most oils and solvents.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Omega said:


> Looks like I will be getting a routed track in the near future. I now have access and free use of a MultiCam CNC Router. http://www.multicam.com/eng/Products/3000series.html
> 
> Now some questions,
> 
> ...


Walt is right on the syntra.

You will need to find a supplier for the rail. Bowman uses .012x.
080.

The sizes depend on the locking system you use, and the rail you want. There's some engineerin' involved wih all this stuff.

Tim Leppert


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I only know of one Corian track in existence, built by Mark Kitto of "Mark's Model World" in Canton, OH. I believe this track is now owned by the famous NASCAR artist Sam Bass.


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

There is also a HO-scale drag track in Colorado that is routed out of Corian. The stuff is heavy and does not flex. It is very good (and expensive) for laying flat - no warps, twists, etc. I guess that why it makes such great kitchen countertops!


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Personally I'd probably go with MDF for the first time, it's cheap and reliable; and if you've got free use of the CNC router you can always make a second track in the more expensive materials. 

I know Brad Bowman uses a CNC router for some of his tracks, but he only gets the main slot routed, not the rail slots, which he does by hand as the CNC router has more variance than hand routing (or so his website states).

I've got some details on HO rails on my website: http://routedtrack.hobby-site.com/

Cheers

Richard


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I have heard the biggest issue with CNC routing is that the material thickness varies more than the desirable rail tolerances. Routing by hand allows you to follow the top surface when CNC dictates the cutter height at the spindle.

I do CAD all day and have access to a GR-510 Haas gantry router but it primarily cuts aluminum and the shop guys wouldn't want plastic or wood mixed in the chips. I'd have to bargain with the owner for a weekend and have the cutter paths programmed by others so it's a snowball affect. I've thought of routing a track to fit my current layout but it is very involved, especially with installing rails.

-Scott


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Scott is exactly right on the thickness issues.
I have never routed a track in mdf,so I can't say.

Tim


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

neophytte said:


> Personally I'd probably go with MDF for the first time, it's cheap and reliable; and if you've got free use of the CNC router you can always make a second track in the more expensive materials.
> 
> I know Brad Bowman uses a CNC router for some of his tracks, but he only gets the main slot routed, not the rail slots, which he does by hand as the CNC router has more variance than hand routing (or so his website states).
> 
> ...


Great Site, Had alot of good information. My first run is going to be 36in by 80in 2 lane oval test track. 

Dave


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Omega said:


> Great Site, Had alot of good information. My first run is going to be 36in by 80in 2 lane oval test track.
> 
> Dave


Thanks, my current build (which isn't yet on that site) is listed at our local forum:

http://neophytte.mine.nu/forum/forum.pl?fid=05&topic_id=1201760868

I think having access to a CNC router would be great - most of my mistakes were in the original slot routes, and cutting those out would have saved me a load of hassles!

Cheers

Richard


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Did you ever see this site? I thought it would be very helpful.

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/WoodenTrack.html

Rich


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Gotta love the T-shirt.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Might be some useful info on this site

http://www.oldslotracer.com/index.html


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I believe standard Aurora rail is .015 x .120 flat steel wire.
Here is one place you might be able to get it.
http://www.accuratewire.net/families.asp?familyID=124


----------



## TUCKMASTER (Jun 16, 2008)

There is another way to build your track. I invented it waaaaay back in 1992. Go to freddieshobbies.com scroll down to forum, scroll down to HO. I no longer build or sell HO tracks. I know the hundreds of hours and the total joy of designing and building a track. I've been through it more than a couple of times. If you have any interest in my design i will be more than happy to share everything I have learned (and failed at) with you. Dave


----------

